# mystery pregnant fish



## yabadabba3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello again,
Thanks for replying to my last post. I have kind of a weird question, if anyone wants to puzzle an answer for the fun of it. 
I have two whitecloud tetras that both seem to be very pregnant. There are no other whiteclouds, and I've had them for about a month. Don't you need mr. tetra and mrs. tetra to have tetra jr? The've both gotten really fat quite suddenly, and they havent had anything to eat since yesterday...Can't have internal parasites, since both are in perfect health. Could they have somehow mated with the rummy nose tetra to make some sort of weird tetra hybrid? Parthogenesis maybe? Self-fertilizing fish? 
I'm scratching my head.

Kristy


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

strange!


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

it is strange maybe there is a mr and mrs in there
or they have eaten too much LOL keep us updated, just keep an eye on them, and if you get fry then cool i havent had my clouds breed yet LOL


----------



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

Kristy-
First, whiteclouds are not tetras, and will not mate with a rummynose. Second, egg laying fish do not get pregnant, as such. A female who is "ripe", or full of eggs can look fat, but this doesn't happen overnight. A female can be full of eggs without a male present, as the mating, or fertilization of the eggs, does not occur until after the eggs are released from the female's body. The male, in close proximity, will spray the milt, or sperm, over the eggs, as they are released, thus fertilizing them.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

John, how long does it normally take for fertilized eggs to hatch into fry? I only deal with livebearers and they are a pain in the butt.


----------



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

The time varies a little bit, depending on the type of fish, but it's quite quick. Bettas, for instance, are about two days.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

john ny is exactly right the two are females and full of eggs...I do not exactly know about white clouds but if theyre anything like bettas the eggs may cause a problem if not excreted by female alone...You may want to think about getting a male if that is needed for the eggs to be let out because I have lost many female bettas because they were full of eggs for too long...


----------

